# Painting Extended choke



## Duckhawk (Nov 30, 2009)

How do you do it? Or what is the best way for it to be done? I have a kicks that I want in OD Tan  to match my Max-4 camo, do you just paint it or sand then paint?

Thanks DH


----------



## EMC-GUN (Nov 30, 2009)

Degrease with Acetone then give a good spraying and you should be good.


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 30, 2009)

you'll need more to prep than washing it down with a solvent. You'll need to give the metal a profile , as of mask off the interior and threads of the  choke tube. abrasive blast with alum. oxide or speed beads. If you dont have a blaster, 320 gr. wet & dry sand paper. The metal need to be prep well, a tooth for the material you plan on using. Good adhesion auto primer topped with krylon flat camo paint. Flat clear would be a added advantage for ya. Remove the masking and with 400 gr. wet & dry, run the paper around the inter edge of the painted muzzle of the tube.This makes sure you wont blow off the paint from the edge.

We puts finishes on 100's of exterior choke tubes. We use something totally different though when doing choke tubes, this will work for ya.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Nov 30, 2009)

Good call DonArkie. I was thinking quick and dirty. I thought the metal prep route, but didn't know how much time/effort Duckhawk was wanting to put into this project.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Nov 30, 2009)

EMC-GUN said:


> Degrease with Acetone then give a good spraying and you should be good.



Worked pretty good on my Rhino choke.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Dec 1, 2009)

Turkey Comander said:


> Worked pretty good on my Rhino choke.



It will still stick and should hold up pretty good as well. How did yours do?


----------



## Turkey Comander (Dec 1, 2009)

I just touch it up occasionally.


----------

